# Red Ears!



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash just crawled up into my lap and I noticed that the inside of both of his ears are really red and they feel warm. He's not acting any different, he ate all of his dinner tonight and he's not scratching at his ears, but it's not normal for them to be this red. 
He just spent a week at the kennel, I wonder if he picked up something there?

I'm assuming that if they are still like this in the morning then it's time for a trip to the vet...


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi, I don't think it's anything to worry about.
Mine get that a lot, especially when they've been out in the cold and then come into a nice warm house. My cheeks burn too! Think it's the same principle? ???


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

This happens to Alma as well, when she's running around on snow, i also thought it's because it's cold and windy outside


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

With any ear symptoms it's worth having a sniff. An unpleasant odour is never normal and can be a sign of infection or mites.

If the *only* symptom is redness then I personally wouldn't rush to the vets but give it a few days to see if it settled.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Cooper had this issue a few months ago & he was itching his ears as well. There was no smell, so I determined that he had mites. A quick google search & I found that you could swab the interior of the ears with olive oil every day as a natural treatment. It took about 1.5 weeks of doing this every day & his ears were completely back to normal.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

(Olive oil) is great 

If its a infection and go light (tree tea oi) a real fast natural healer as well

then back it with (Aloe Vera 25mcg gel caps) for the final push


----------



## riplee13 (Feb 5, 2013)

I just noticed tonight that riplee has red ears. She is 7 months old. She is currently on an 7 day (twice a day) antibiotic for diarrhea, she will take her last pill in the morning. Anyways, I was wondering if riplee has infection or ear mites!? She is acting completely normal. When i looked in here ears there was some black ear wax but i think its normal? will it be clear if she has black crud from mites? 
this is my first puppy, i have not yet to have kids... so i maybe just a little paranoid.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Riley has issues off and on every day with red ears. His are attributed to allergies. We use those cosmetic cotton pads and liberally coat the insides of his ear flaps with benadryl. Works pretty quickly.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Any discharge or gunk could be a sign of some sort of infection brewing. Our boy has been shaking his head a lot lately and been having a decent amount of discharge so I think we'll have to give your treatment a go, Rudy! Thanks for posting.


----------

